# تاريض المقاسم الهاتفية



## حمدان الحربي (15 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اسعد الله مساء جميع منسوبي المنتدى العملاق الذي اتشرف بالانظمام الية 

ولدي سوال لجميع المهندسين عن كيفيـــــــــــــــــــــــة التغلب على مشاكل الصواعق حيث لدي اجهزة تسجيل نوع dg vox كثير ما تتعرض لعطب الكروات الخاصة بالتسجيل علما بان المبنى مؤرض وكذلك يتم تغذية جهاز التسجيل عن طريق جهاز حفظ الطاقة 

ارجوء من الجميع طرح الحلول المناسبة للتفادي مثل تلك المخاطر


والسلام عليكم


----------



## حمدان الحربي (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

وين المهندسين عن ايجاد الحل

وشكرا


----------

